# first time post, bulking diet plan, help needed.



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

This has taken me ages to do but here gos, this is the bulking diet ive made up, (calorie information from asda website), could any one please look at this and give me pointers where necessary... Thank you and any help is greatly

appriciated.

(this adds up to about 3800 kcals but i include 200kcals worth of veg. )



Protein



carbs



Fats



Food calories

 Breakfast5 egg whites 2080145g porridge oats15.95879.211.610gflax seeds (poly)2.150.14.6250.589.45AM250gbrown rice7.75603298 Tuna 300.6125.412.30PM250gbrown rice7.75603298Chicken Breast 150g301.7135.33.00PM250gbrown rice7.75603298Tuna300.6125.4Pre-workoutwhey 25g208075g oats7.75456265WORKOUT6.00PM post workout400ml skimmed milk14.419.60.4139.625g whey208075g oats7.754562658.00PMchicken 150g301.5133.5cottege cheese 100g9.64.61.671.2200g sweet potato2.4420.618310.00PMcasin protein 353021382eggs121013810g peanut butter/ 12g flax2.491.015.0259.18 FATSAlmonds 20g (mono)5.31.514153.2whalnuts (20g) poly3.32.412.5135.3Total protein/carbs/fats31643085Total calories4000


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

What are your stats? If you're a 'small' guy then 4000cals might be overkill (better to eat too much than too little while bulking though).

Also, I noticed 135g of oats is 11.6 cals? Seriously doubt that! Nearer 500cals...

Well done for researching and the effort that post must have took!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Eat full eggs when bulking, I never throw the yolks away.

How heavy are you? I go for 500C, 500P and 200F = 5800cals and works well for me.


----------



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

494.6 kcals, hell knows why that was in there, ive made up a whole page of meal alternative etc.. but cant seem to upload it.

age: 21

weight: 185lb

training: upper lower split Mon.Tues- thurs.fri

wednesday= swimming (30mins)

tuesday- thursday= rugby training

saturday= game

sunday=recovery session useually a light swim or exercise bike

Ime doing alot of cardio with the rugby hense the exess calories, I eat at 3600 for 4 weeks and actually lost weight so I bulked up the meals. Do the macros look about right?

thanks again.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks well thought out mate. But as for oats it's around 110cals per 30g (ish) so your looking 500+ on that.

Ps: welcome to ukm mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Macros look ok. Maybe keep the egg yolks like huntingground said for some extra fats. Im struggling to eat 4000cals at the moment. My macros are roughly the same. Best of luck!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

if you lost weight on 3600 then 4000 seems good start


----------



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

maby ime overthinking things and just need to eat more untill i see the scales move up.

Ive just been taking the macro numbers off the website... then doing carbs + protein x 4 and fats by 9..

145g oats p=15.95 C=87 F=9.2

16 x 4 = 64

87 x 4 = 348

9 x 9 = 81

so around 490kcals give or take a few

Is this how you guys work out your calorie information?

thanks.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes that's pretty much what I get on myfitnesspal.

But like you said don't over think things mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Eat as much as you can handle, if getting fat, drop carbs. Force feed.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

^ incase you were interested. :thumbup1:


----------



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

haha ime not that bad  .

thanks alot though lads, will eat this for a few weeks and try not to have a drink or cheat meal and post up where my weight is, if not moving in the right direction will up carbs and fats as suggested.

cheers.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

have a cheat meal matey! Enjoy the benefits of bulking  Just dont go too mad!

Will be bulking myself in October foe the first time! Cant bloody wait


----------



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

mate ime admitting to spending hours on asda website looking up food calories to the decimal point lol, that obsessed with it all i think ide run myself through if i had a big cheat ... just sick of all the bull **** from supp compaines etc... only just got it into my head you need to eat real food, every1 else my age seems to be spending a fortune on worthless ****e.

although the temptation of a double bacon n egg cheese burger on the way home from a night shift is becomming a cheat meal i just may have to give up on.

way too nice!!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

make your own tasty healthyish burgers mate!

Dont even need egg to bind the mince, but squash it together. I have these sometimes even ona cut! But only half this measure. Just add salt/pepper to the mince and a bit of chilli powder, make two burgers with the below

Sainsbury's - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince 500g, 1 container (500 gs ea.)

Weigh****chers - Reduced Fat Mature Cheese, 150 g

Kingsmill - Wholemeal Bread Roll x 2

Heinz (Uk) - Tomato Ketchup Reduced Salt & Sugar 100 g, 40 g 31 7 0 0

1,288 Cals 60carbs 44 fat 164grams Protein


----------



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

will give them a try and use it after rugby as a treat if we win... and as a treat to cheer me up if we get beat lol.


----------

